# Selling used things



## Septi (Feb 27, 2016)

We are soon leaving the country and would like to get rid of a number of our things, specifically furniture and appliances. Does anyone know of any websites where we can sell used things off in Barcelona quickly and efficiently?

(We also see that these forums have a Classifields section, available for premium users. We're still considering that, but would also love to have a few more options.)


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Wallapop's great for local sales https://www.wallapop.com/, MilAnuncios MIL ANUNCIOS.COM: segunda mano, anuncios gratis, empleo, clasificados... and local Facebook pages can be good. There are several FB pages to sell your stuff in Madrid and I imagine you'll find the same in Barcelona, in several languages.

It's funny, I just read an article yesterday about how Russians are leaving Barcelona:
La depreciación del rublo obliga a los rusos a vender sus casas en Barcelona

Good luck with your sales and the future.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Another really good one is segundamano, which has changed to http://www.vibbo.com/.


----------



## Lily91 (Mar 10, 2016)

I can absolutely recommend vibbo as the former post already mentions! 

Usually, I find somebody pretty fast through that page.


----------

